# Anyone run any Georgia Arms Canned heat thru thier Kimbers?



## Generation X (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wondering? I bought some 230gr. Jacketed Hollow Point . 5 to 7 week to ship! And the ammo crisis continues.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Generation X said:


> Just wondering? I bought some 230gr. Jacketed Hollow Point . 5 to 7 week to ship! And the ammo crisis continues.


No, but only because I don't own any Kimbers.

I've run close to 1k Georgia Arms "defense" ammo and well over 5k "canned heat" ammo through several of my handguns (CZ P-01, Sig P229, HK USP45, S&W 1076, HK P2000SK) as well as friends' handguns too numerous to count. I have never experienced a failure with ANY of them. I like their consistency so much I load my EDC with their defense loads. :smt023


----------

